# Chewing on hutch, help!!



## cocoxbunny (Dec 15, 2016)

My bun is chewing on her hutch! She chews on the ladder, the insides, sides, what can i do to prevent her from chewing and destroying her house? I have a lot of things in her hutch for her to chew on and she chews those then moves on to her house. 

Also i need to put in some new flooring for her hutch since it is directly on my floor, i have put a towel under until i figure out which flooring would be best for her. I was thinking of putting laminate under her hutch, would that be ok? I want something that would be easy to clean but also good for her.


----------



## RabbitAsh (Dec 15, 2016)

Has she been spayed yet? If not, that will probably be the biggest issue. Usually rabbits who haven't been spayed or neutered, tend to vigorously chew on multiple items (Or whatever they can get their paws on). 
If she has already been spayed, then I would check out this site for more information about chewing http://rabbit.org/faq-chewing/


----------



## RavenousDragon (Dec 15, 2016)

I agree with RabbitAsh. Compulsive chewing can also be a sign of boredom or not enough exercise. How much room does she have? How often is she allowed out of her cage?

In terms of flooring, we use linoleum on the bottom floor of our rabbits' cages, where the food, hay, litterboxes, etc. are- so it gets messy! We top that with some newspaper to absorb any water spills or litterbox misses and is very easy to clean. But they also have two floors of carpeting with memory foam pads on it, to help relieve pressure on their sensitive feet.


----------



## cocoxbunny (Dec 16, 2016)

RabbitAsh said:


> Has she been spayed yet? If not, that will probably be the biggest issue. Usually rabbits who haven't been spayed or neutered, tend to vigorously chew on multiple items (Or whatever they can get their paws on).
> If she has already been spayed, then I would check out this site for more information about chewing http://rabbit.org/faq-chewing/



She hasn't been spayed yet, I'm trying to find a good vet that i can take her to that will do the procedure right. For some reason I'm afraid to take her and i don't know about the chances of it going right or wrong. I wanted to do more research on how i can find a good vet for it. But hopefully once i do that i'm hoping that will change


----------



## cocoxbunny (Dec 16, 2016)

RavenousDragon said:


> I agree with RabbitAsh. Compulsive chewing can also be a sign of boredom or not enough exercise. How much room does she have? How often is she allowed out of her cage?
> 
> In terms of flooring, we use linoleum on the bottom floor of our rabbits' cages, where the food, hay, litterboxes, etc. are- so it gets messy! We top that with some newspaper to absorb any water spills or litterbox misses and is very easy to clean. But they also have two floors of carpeting with memory foam pads on it, to help relieve pressure on their sensitive feet.



I let her out of her cage all day, she roams around the entire house whenever she wants and i just put her in her cage when I'm supposed to sleep. And thank you for the flooring advice! Since my hutch doesn't really have a bottom part my dad was thinking of putting wood and covering it with linoleum. My room is laminate but the rest of the house is linoleum and she seems to like that flooring more.


----------



## Alek (Mar 26, 2017)

My rabbit use to do the same thing, and he wasn't neutered. I found putting lots of chew toys, and putting a foul tasting bitter spray on he chewed spots helped. I started with telling him no when I caught him doing it, and then giving him a toy immediately, and then rewarding him when he chewed on that. It helped quite a bit. Also, even though my bun was loose all day, he still acted bored. So I took to playing with him intensely for 30-40 mins at night before bed. I chased him around the house, goosed his butt, let him chase me, and wrestled with him. It wore him out enough he would behave himself, and he looked forward to our aggressive play (he wasn't a biter). 
I had another rabbit, that even though she was spayed, she'd chew obsessively, and she'd throw her bowl around the cage. She finally simmered down when I got her a harness and walked her around the neighborhood. Your bun might just be having a little frustration- even if your doing everything right.


----------

